# [SOLVED]kdm nvidia optimus

## dAdi82

Witam, mam problem z poprawnym skonfigurowaniem kdm

Otóż mam laptopa z dwoma grafikami intel + nvidia.

Zainstalowałem wszystko według wiki gentoo (nvidia optimus) i udało się odalić system.

Jest jeden problem natury estetycznej dotyczący kdm.

Otóż jest tak jakby problem z tapetą, zamiast być wyśrodkowana czy dopasowana do wielkości matrycy, to jest tak jakby sąsiadująca. Efekt jest taki iż w lewym górnym rogu jest ekran logowania zamiast na środku i jest tak jakby 3 rzędy po trzy tapety zamiast jednej na cały ekran.

Dokładnie tak jakbyśmy pod windą ustawili tapetę sąsiadująco.

Jak skasuje xorg.conf, to kdm wygląda normalnie ale oczywiście nvidia nie działa,

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.2.26 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r2, 4.5.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.5.0-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6700HQ_CPU_@_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8000076 total,   6097992 free

KiB Swap:    7998460 total,   7998460 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 04 Apr 2016 03:35:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx avx2 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fma3 fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lock mad mmx mmx2 mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit popcnt ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop sese4_1 session spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd thunar tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia vesa vga" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout"

    Screen 0 "nvidia"

    Inactive "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    # Change BusID if necessary. Tips: (lspci | grep 3D) (Change 01:00.0 to 1:0:0)

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Device "nvidia"

    Option "AllowEmptyInitialConfiguration" "Yes"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "intel"

    Driver "modesetting"

    # Change BusID if necessary. Tips: (lspci | grep VGA) (Change 00:02.0 to 0:2:0)

    BusID "PCI:0:2:0"

    Option "AccelMethod"  "none"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "intel"

    Device "intel"

EndSection 

```

cat /usr/share/config/kdm/Xsetup

```

#! /bin/sh

# Xsetup - run as root before the login dialog appears

#xconsole -geometry 480x130-0-0 -notify -verbose -fn fixed -exitOnFail -file /dev/xconsole &

xrandr --setprovideroutputsource modesetting NVIDIA-0

xrandr --auto

```

Last edited by dAdi82 on Thu Apr 07, 2016 9:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

KDM to jest już martwy projekt i przy tym ciężki jak zdechły wieloryb.

Na pewno nie ogarnie Optimusa, bo ostatnich poprawek w nim dokonywano wieki temu.

Używaj LightDM, albo ten nowy SDDM (napisany specjalnie do KDE).

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## dAdi82

Dzięki za odpowiedź no właśnie myślałem o  ssdm.

----------

